# Best canned Beers in ID



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Paco said:


> Headed to MFS soon, planning to buy beer in Hailey. What are good canned microbeers available in that neck of the woods?
> 
> Talked to Albertson's beverage manager in Hailey, and she mentioned Slanted Rock, Outlaw, Payette, and Good Life- all new to me.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Look no further than Mutton Buster Brown Ale | Beers | Payette Brewing Co. .... unless you are one of those cretins who like IPAs.


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

The Payette brand of beer out of Boise tends to be a solid pick. The Outlaw IPA is popular, the North Fork Lager isn't bad at all, but I love the Rodeo Rye Pale Ale.

Also Sockeye Brewery had a good IPA in a red can called Dagger Falls.

The brand Crooked Fence is another solid bet.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

dagger falls ipa is one of my favorite beers in a can.. the payette brewing options are also good, I usually go with mutton buster..... I actually saw both being sold in 12 packs in stanley... Only seen them in six packs here in salmon.. I may have to go up to montana and smuggle back some doublehaul and coldsmoke before my middlefork... mmmm beer..


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Albertsons is the most expensive place to buy beer in the valley. On the left when you leave Bellevue is the Valley Market. $1 t0 $2 less per six pack. 

208-788-7788 to at least compare. When I would do a major shop there sometimes they will give 10% off the whole order but needs to be set up ahead of time with a manager.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

Good Life is out of Bend. They brew and can both Descender IPA and Sweet As Pacific Ale. Both are solid choices, imho.


----------



## Duce (Sep 5, 2011)

If you are an IPA fan Good Life Descender IPA is good. The Best canned IPA I have consumed is 21st Amendment Brew Free or Die IPA. No beer expert but I prefer canned beer and the 21st is good. Not cheap but good....


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

Guinness Draft cans for me, available most anywhere


----------



## gjcarolina (Apr 29, 2014)

2nd for the mutton buster. Also the crooked fence - picket porter. Pick up some 44 North Huckleberry vodka (made in Rigby Idaho) and Krabbies ginger beers for moscow mules too. Thank me later, it's a damn fine sunshine drink. If you pass through Idaho Falls, stop at the Celt, an irish pub on the corner in downtown.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

I love this one...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ri791tauGmU


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Payette or crooked fence can't go wrong, I prefer their pales over their IPAs. Best local IPA is Slanted Rock Initial Point, has more malty flavor, kinda like the Brew Free or Die.


----------

